# This is the craziest MINI Cooper interior



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Bulgarian customizer, Vilner, recently opened up a shop in China and this Mini Convertible is their first offering. This custom Mini was commissioned for a Chinese actress, who obviously has some wild taste. Special dash coatings, purple leather, blue Alcantara, and gold plated rear roll hoops, make this a true one of a kind. I think there should be a warning to protect your eyes, before looking at the pics though. Don't stare too long.







_Source BoldRide_


----------

